# Racecadotril as an alternative to Imodium



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello everyone

I'm recently following some medical data on Racecadotril, which is usually effective for diarrhea treatment.

I intend to use it as an alternative for Imodium, which does not agree with my IBS-D on a long term use.

It is supposed NOT to affect intestinal mobility (in contrast to Imodium).

I found and read the following :

"Eberlin et al. reviewed the pharmacokinetics, pharmacodynamics and clinical data of racecadotril, a powerful and selective enkephalinase inhibitor, which has emerged as a promising drug in the antisecretory therapy (Eberlin et al., 2012). In multiple direct comparative studies, racecadotril was at least as effective as loperamide in the treatment of acute diarrhoea, and exhibited significantly better tolerability. Although the results are robust and encouraging, the potential of racecadotril in D-IBS patients remains to be established." [http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3875871/#B6]

and a much more scientific article [http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3362754/]

".... In conclusion, both racecadotril and direct μ-opioid receptor agonists have effects on the gut which lead to limitation of pathological fluid loss. While the receptor agonists do so primarily by prolonging transit time and hence providing more opportunity for fluid reabsorption, racecadotril does so by inhibiting fluid secretion; the latter may be preferable as it directly targets the primary pathophysiological mechanism underlying acute diarrhea and also reduces the chance of retention of infectious agents in the gut."

Does anyone have any experience with this medicine ?


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

I am also interested ....see: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/158719-racecadotril/?hl=racecadotril


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, we've got one negative vote from your post.

I'm going to try it anyway and see how it goes. I'll keep you noted


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Athan said:


> ........ I'll keep you noted


thanks!


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, just as an update for #celestin, I have to say this : Head ACHES !!! I tried having it for 2-3 days and my head was continuously aching. I've also noticed this some months ago when I tried this medicine again, thought it was accidental, but apparently it wasn't.

Apart from this, as an IBS-D drug, it's not bad. Not gut immobilizing as Immodium, but I had fewer BMs. Too bad I cannot try it for a week or two.

Then again, maybe it's just a side effect I get, while other people don't....


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update, Athan.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Efkaristo!


----------

